# chorizo breakfast fattie with que view



## tyler102586 (Jun 9, 2015)

hey all so i just got done working on my smoker, and thought i would give her a test run so heres what i made

rolled out my chorizo













20150604_160237.jpg



__ tyler102586
__ Jun 9, 2015






added tators eggs and cheese













20150604_161902.jpg



__ tyler102586
__ Jun 9, 2015






bacon weave













20150604_162632.jpg



__ tyler102586
__ Jun 9, 2015






popped this bad boy in the smoker













20150604_185337.jpg



__ tyler102586
__ Jun 9, 2015






after it was done













20150604_200958.jpg



__ tyler102586
__ Jun 9, 2015


















20150604_201027.jpg



__ tyler102586
__ Jun 9, 2015






 and served with some 3 cheese bacon and jalapeno smoked mac and cheese













20150604_212410.jpg



__ tyler102586
__ Jun 9, 2015


----------



## shoebe (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow, sure looks good


----------



## gmiller7018 (Jun 10, 2015)

That looks real fine----Did you pre-cook the taters?


----------



## tyler102586 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes i did gmiller7018 and thanks shoebe


----------



## billyj571 (Jun 11, 2015)

looks awesome nice job


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Tyler , good looking fattie sir !


----------



## b-one (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks great,and nice smoker as well!Thumbs Up


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks delish.  I really like chorizo, but can't get it locally--have to go into the big city to find some

Gary


----------



## tyler102586 (Jun 29, 2015)

thanks i built it all my self still got some ideas i want to play with to make it better and gary i got that chorizo at meijers ive never seen it in ulk form like that i usually only see it in tubes which was nice that they had it not in tubes but im sure you could make your own im sure someone on here has a recipe for chorizo


----------

